# Speaker Suggest



## navjotjsingh (Apr 13, 2005)

I have to change my speakers every 2-3 years because their sound almost blasts away.
Are their any good speakers and of what comapany so that they last longer.

I am not a very avid hi tech music buff but i like to have 2 good speakers with melodious 
sound so that every beat can be heard.

Suggest me some good speakers with their company and also will I need something extra like tweeters or stuff like that so that i can improve my sound quality.

2 most imp requisites - long lasting, good quality and range-Rs.300-800.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 14, 2005)

hello anyone there?


----------



## aadipa (Apr 14, 2005)

You may try to get creative SBS20 if u can... those are really old speakers sold with creative sound card and CDROM as multimedia kit some years ago. But those are only good speakers in low price range.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 14, 2005)

ok i am removing the price limit. now post the options but also mention their expected price tags for Delhi.

Only Simple good speakers needed.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 14, 2005)

still did not get good answers.....


----------



## pimpom (Apr 14, 2005)

Within my experience, Mercury 2.1 speakers have the best sound in their price class (and that includes Creative, Altec-Lansing, etc), especially the sub-woofer. Their SW-980R is good but lacks a bit in extreme highs; the SW-1480 sounds even better but has no built-in FM radio. They both cost about 1k.

The down side of these speakers is that the volume control often develops a scratch after some time.


----------



## rajesh (Apr 15, 2005)

If U want a bit cheap then FronTech and INtex should be fine. Mercury is also quite Ok.

Try JBL  speakers. I am having them and they are quite good. If u want a  entire setup Go for Creative speakers.


----------



## djmykey (Apr 15, 2005)

You want really good speakers then I suggest u save up money then go to any comp dealer get the Altec Lansing ATP3 or the 621. Atp 3 costs something around 3800/- dunno abt 621 (am not sure). Dude these speakers r kick @$$ u wont need anything else. Just go for it.

P.S. I know this coz I'm using Altec Lansing ATP3 for the last 3 years .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2005)

Well the problem with cheap speakers is that they lack quality and literally die out real soon. If you want a set that will last you a long time, you need to invest a fair amount of money. Altec Lansing has some great speakers and check out the ones that djmykey listed above. Other than those, I would suggest you look at speakers from Logitech (my persoanl favorites  although suave would disagree ) and Creative. I would recommend others like Klipsch and Bose but those are way too expensive. My advice-invest some more money and get either Altec, Logitech, or Creative. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 15, 2005)

ATP3 are the best at about 3100

But u may try Creative at lower price range 

Creative SBS 370 - 2.1    - / 1300 
Creative Inspire 2.1    - / 1875


----------



## mahesu_87 (Apr 15, 2005)

just logon to creative series


----------



## djmykey (Apr 15, 2005)

The creative series dont pack a punch they only pack a hell of a lot of channels. so if ur channels maniac then creative is for u. and if ur bass addict then altec is for u. As far as logitech is concerned seriously nemi i dont know a thing abt it coz never saw it.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 15, 2005)

Logitech have gr8 bass but it has only bass nothing else to talk about


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2005)

LOL yea Logitech bass is thunderous. I love bass so I don't care about anything else 

They sound great aadipa and not just because of the bass. Of course, they may not offer clear sound like Altec but they still have some great speakers.


----------



## vysakh (Apr 16, 2005)

i have been using altec lansing avs300 for over 2 years now and i have not faced any problem with it.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 16, 2005)

thanx all of u for ur answers. maybe now i can go in for some really good speakers.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 16, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> LOL yea Logitech bass is thunderous. I love bass so I don't care about anything else
> 
> They sound great aadipa and not just because of the bass. Of course, they may not offer clear sound like Altec but they still have some great speakers.



I am not talking about THX certified high end speakers. but low end sub 2K speakers.


----------

